# Favorite Drink?



## Mantibama (Nov 1, 2009)

So having woken up with a bit of a headache after a very fun Halloween party and a tad too much Pinot Grigio, I figured this topic seemed appropriate. What is your favorite alcoholic beverage, including brand, and why? (eg: cost, taste, lager, ale, fermented by Tibetan monks on the peaks of the Himalayas, etc.) I think my choice is tied between yuengling light, which I can get for $8.99 a 12 pack at my local publix, or good old Sam Adams Boston Lager for a heavier beer (maybe a little uninspired, but that's why I'm asking you!). I'm definitely a lager man, but I prefer the occasional hefeweizen as well. So how about you all? Make some good suggestions and if I can find it I'll have to try it some weekend.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Nov 1, 2009)

At home: Canadian Mist up, no back.

Out: Amberbock in a glass with a straight C.M. chaser.

Yum.


----------



## sbugir (Nov 1, 2009)

Hahaha @ Phil.


----------



## cloud jaguar (Nov 1, 2009)

Absynthe - I like "Le tourment vert" brand from France. Infuse the ice water with a bit of rosewater and orange blossom water for best effect.


----------



## Mantibama (Nov 1, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> At home: Canadian Mist up, no back.Out: Amberbock in a glass with a straight C.M. chaser.
> 
> Yum.


Phew, that will put hair on your chest. I have to agree that Canadian whisky is pretty good in general though.



Arkanis said:


> Absynthe - I like "Le tourment vert" brand from France. Infuse the ice water with a bit of rosewater and orange blossom water for best effect.


I've tried some absynthe before and it was pretty interesting, I think it was minus the wormwood though. Unfortunately there is not a store within 50 miles of where I live that sells that particular brand. Is it even allowed to be imported?


----------



## beckyl92 (Nov 1, 2009)

everything. :mellow:


----------



## sbugir (Nov 1, 2009)

Lol @ all of the above.

Bryce, from what I know, absynthe (absinthe?) is illegal because of the hallucinogen, wormwood. However it is very easy to import it. My dad went through the whole process of how he get his bottles through.

Although I don't drink alcohol and don't have much to contribute. The sips of absinthe I have had tastes pretty good, especially if you like licorice/anise tasting stuff.


----------



## cloud jaguar (Nov 1, 2009)

Absynthe (with wormwood) is legal in the US since 2007. I buy it a BevMo. The taste is ok, i like the ritual of preparing it and also how my face goes numb after only one ounce of it. Also, for some reason it wakes one up like coffee too.


----------



## sbugir (Nov 1, 2009)

Arkanis said:


> Absynthe (with wormwood) is legal in the US since 2007. I buy it a BevMo. The taste is ok, i like the ritual of preparing it and also how my face goes numb after only one ounce of it. Also, for some reason it wakes one up like coffee too.


I'll tell my dad. Do you do the sugar cube, with water poured over it ritual thing, I've only seen it done a few times. For all I know, I might not be talking about the same thing haha.


----------



## ismart (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm a beer man myself. I'll drink just about anything. This time of year i really enjoy sam adams octoberfest!


----------



## Rick (Nov 1, 2009)

Just a beer. Even the smell of anything hard will make me gag for good reason.


----------



## cloud jaguar (Nov 1, 2009)

lemmiwinks said:


> I'll tell my dad. Do you do the sugar cube, with water poured over it ritual thing, I've only seen it done a few times. For all I know, I might not be talking about the same thing haha.


Yes you put 1 oz of absynthe in a glass then drip 3 oz of freezing ice water (with a bit of rosewater) over a sugar cube on an absynthe spoon so the sugar and water drip into the absynthe then it changes from green to cloudy white. then you drink it.

I also like Guiness, Asahi, Bohemia, Tsing Dao and Singha.


----------



## jameslongo (Nov 1, 2009)

Beer! Toohey's New &amp; on special occasions Stella Artois.


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Nov 1, 2009)

Yeah, canadian stuff rules


----------



## revmdn (Nov 1, 2009)

I used to drink like it was a sport. I have been dry for a little over six years now. I was really into Belgian beers and gin (not together).


----------



## Katnapper (Nov 1, 2009)

Just Budweiser usually.

Once in a while I'll have a few shots of C.C. (Canadian Club) neat, or an amaretto sour, or Bailey's Irish Creme mint flavored over a few cubes of ice.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Nov 2, 2009)

Arkanis said:


> Absynthe - I like "Le tourment vert" brand from France. Infuse the ice water with a bit of rosewater and orange blossom water for best effect.


Is it true that absinthe makes the heart grow fonder?


----------

